# Wanted:  Prewar Roadmaster Chainguard



## gameparts (Feb 4, 2015)

anyone have one of these chainguards they want to sell?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 4, 2015)

Why yes I do but no pic till Friday and from a boys with straight downtube
Chris


----------



## gameparts (Feb 4, 2015)

Great.  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 5, 2015)

sold sold soldsold



sold sold sold sold sold sold and thank u  charlie i appriciate your  business
 chucksoldbikes on the cabe


----------



## gameparts (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Chucksoldbikes.  I am buying his, so I am no longer in need of one.  Thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine is prewar....the one you bought, is not.
Chris


----------



## gameparts (Feb 6, 2015)

How much are you asking for it Chris?


----------



## gameparts (Feb 6, 2015)

OK, so I am still in need of a PREWAR Roadmaster Chainguard.  The first one was not prewar, and the 2nd one sold already.  Anyone have one for sale like the 2nd one pictured??


----------



## gameparts (Feb 10, 2015)

Still looking for a prewar roadmaster chainguard like the red/rust colored one pictured above. Anyone have one they want to part with?

It is for a 1941 Hawthorne/CWC/Roadmaster


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2015)

I picked up another CWC guard this weekend as well as painted rims (I already listed for sale) from a 1946.
Sooo, this would fit your frame correctly if it is bowed in the rear (or you could shorten the chain stay brace which is a little longer) and has a curved downtube.
I know you sent me a pic of the model your bike is close to, but post or email me your exact bike and I'll let you know if my guard needs modification.
Chris


----------



## gameparts (Feb 10, 2015)

Just send you an email Chris.  Thanks!


----------



## gameparts (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## gameparts (Feb 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims was able to find me one, so I am no longer in need.  Thanks!!


----------

